# Louisiana events



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

Louisiana events and more ,
The South Louisiana Performance dog club now meets in the Rayne Louisiana area, an average of every other weekend and is welcoming any and all who want to participate in weight pull obedience or Protection training.

September 14, 15, & 16th Burleson, TX Contact: Butch Cappel 817-483-2026

Schedule of events; Friday 4pm sign up. 6pm Introduction to Weight Pulling, proper sized harnesses available for all dogs. 7:30pm HANG TIME and Personal Protection test evaluation (K9 MARTIAL ARTS)

Saturday, Sept 15. 8am Weight Pull and Tug of War weigh in.
Sat. Sept 15. 9:30a Weight Pull sled on rubber on 16 ft. wood track. Weight divisions under 40#, 50-60, 
70-80, 90-105, over 105. Trophies in all divisions, most weight pulled, most pulled by 
body weight percentage.

11:00am Tug of War 1:30 Tug of War and more Hang Time and Hardest Hitting

These are all non sanctioned events for trophies. Associations interested in sanctioning please feel free to call.

Saturday, Sept 15. 4:30pm K9 PRO SPORTS Sanctioned PP event. Divisions; Protection Test evaluation, Training Division, Personal Protection div. Patrol div. Cash and trophies all points count for invitation to World Championship

Sunday Sept, 16. 10am-5pm Clinic and seminar day. Intro to Personal Protection. Intro to Weight Pulling Basic OB

Entry fees are $20 for Protection test division. $40 for all other events, second event fees $25 fees payable at the event

Entries by phone 817-483-2026 or email, [email protected] Email entries include Handlers name and ph# dogs name, events entering. Entries made after Sept. 8 will pay an additional #20 late fee.

SouthEast Regionals
October 12 & 13, Ft. McCoy, FL Contact: DeDe Bruno 352-546-2435

WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS
November 3, Ft. Worth, TX Contact: Butch Cappel 817-483-2026

South Mississippi Weight Pull Association 
SOUTH MISSISSIPPI WEIGHT PULL ASSOCIATION

sorry none at this time 
CHARLENE RASH 601-847-1037

601-382-4739

BO WALTERS 601-729-4465

601-452-0604

WILLIE SULLIVAN 601-785-6682

601-201-5212

ALL DOGS MUST BE KEPT IN A KENNEL 
WE WILL HAVE CONCESSIONS AND A PUBLIC RESTROOM

______________________________________________________________________________________________

______________________________________________________________________________________________

National Bulldogge Association shows 
Tennessee Bulldogge Jamboree

St. Patrick's Day Bulldogge Jamboree !!!!

March 17th & 18th...2007

Monteagle Mountain, Tn.

sponsored by the NBA.

this will be another good Monteagle Mountain, Tn.

OLDE ENGLISH BULLDOGGE Show!


----------

